# HP or Asus laptop. Which one is better quality?



## Lieutenant_Dan

as far as performance, they are probobly going to be about the same. I have a dell with a pentium dual and i really like it. Itss good enough for laptop type things. Personally i would get the HP because it has more ram. 1gig just doesnt cut it.
i like the asus.

you should look at there warranties and protection plans also.

EDIT: nvm i just realized that was the vga memory


----------



## Kameli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crc614* 
as far as performance, they are probobly going to be about the same. I have a dell with a pentium dual and i really like it. Itss good enough for laptop type things. Personally i would get the HP because it has more ram. 1gig just doesnt cut it.

you should look at there warranties and protection plans also.

Actually both have 4GB memory. I had it bit badly edited and it showed wrong. Fixed it now.

Both have 2 year warranty.


----------



## Super304

HP for me. Usually quite good warranty etc. And in most cases good build quality.


----------



## crackzattic

they both look great. i like that they both have dedicated graphics but integrated graphics bog down the cpu. i really want an asus because some of the keyboards have a backlight and i use my laptop alot at night when my 10 month old is asleep and its normally dark if she falls asleep in the living room with me. but neway i have a hp cq50 and i love it. nvidia graphics are nice and its quick. only problem is the fan comes out the back left corner and its hot as hell of ur leg. most laptops come out the side so its not to bad. lastly HP always has available drivers cuz i often reformat trying new things. buy what he thinks looks the best cuz u cant go wrong with either one


----------



## UndertheGun

Asus, one year accidental damage warranty.


----------



## Kameli

It seems no one has any bad to say about quality of either so cheaper on seems more feasible


----------



## UndertheGun

HP's have thermal issues that cause premature MoBo failures well timed to be just outside warranty. AMD's run hotter than Intel. Asus has a better GPU.

There I said it. I feel better.


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UndertheGun* 
HP's have thermal issues that cause premature MoBo failures well timed to be just outside warranty. AMD's run hotter than Intel. Asus has a better GPU.

There I said it. I feel better.











If anything, the Athlon II should run cooler...


----------



## UndertheGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dopamin3* 









If anything, the Athlon II should run cooler...

Why? They both have 35w TDP's and a common known fact AMD is more generous with TDP than Intel. I will not go back to the stone age to prove what is common sense. AMD lists lower TDP's than Intel does and that AMD's run hotter. The failure is HP's fault not AMD's. And not CPU failure MoBo failure. The criticism is on HP not AMD. I have a TL-52 yes it does run hotter than my T9400. AMD is 31w and Intel 35w TDP's. But that CPU still works fine after 3 years.

HP designs systems with bad thermal solutions that's it. Not going to become AMD vs Intel. I know we could get an argument about what comes first in the alphabet "A" or "I" in these kinds of boards. I have no interest in that.


----------



## Conley

I like HP's more, personally.


----------



## Diabolical999

Between the two, that HP one has better, faster specs.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UndertheGun* 
HP's have thermal issues that cause premature MoBo failures well timed to be just outside warranty. AMD's run hotter than Intel. Asus has a better GPU.

There I said it. I feel better.

My 3 year old DV6000 says otherwise. Only work i've had done on it was having the motherboard was replaced after taking a nasty fall off my bed which caused USB/video issues. That happened after owning the notebook for 2 years.

I would definitely go with the HP regardless of the little extra heat the AMD CPU will put out.


----------



## adramalech707

i will give my two cents...

i have an dv7-1245dx and the amd cpu doesn't run any cooler....like when i am playing a game or folding my cpu is up in the 80-100c range...

i like the fact that hp has a really nice gpu with ddr3 memory to boot....which is a plus...but it doesn't help the fact that....in any os you have ati usually sucks....

i have the rs780 chipset with an integrated hd3200, i know the hp gpu in that is better, in linux there isn't great support in 3d hardware acceleration (what you use to play games)...

and that is for open source radeonhd/radeon drivers....and the close source ones (proprietary ones) are even worse...with sad long releases...i think in my drivers i updated catalyst maybe 3-4 times since i have had the laptop(almost a year)...and on my custom built desktop my nvidia cards get updated drivers once a month most of the time....

another thing is that even though amd cpus might "run cooler" it is only because they don't perform like the intel ones do...

the bottom line i have found with laptops is heat kills...

the one reason for lose of performance is by crappy ati drivers, bad logical stepping amd, and heat... if you don't dissipate heat efficiently you might as well be running on a crappy old laptop because you will hit a wall with lacking performance...

another thing about heat is your laptop won't last as long.....why do you think that laptops that last longer usually don't get as hot...because they either have better efficient ways to dissipate heat..

i don't really know if amd dual cores don't perform well in laptops because i usually stay up with desktop cpus but if amd's laptop cpus are designed with the same way their desktop cpu's are they suck...their stepping isn't as efficient as intel's and intel uses better material...thus better performance...

think of it as using cast iron pistons vs. forge aluminum pistons







in a vehicle...the forge aluminum works better because it is better material....lighter and overall better...and the cast iron...are just cheaply made to bring down the price of motorcycles, cars, and trucks....

it all comes down too who uses cheaper material..the cheaper the material the crappier the performance...because the efficiency level of different materials will determent the overall performance of any product...

so what my entire rant :swearing: was about....is you get what you pay for...


----------



## Kameli

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adramalech707* 
...their stepping isn't as efficient as intel's and intel uses better material...thus better performance...

think of it as using cast iron pistons vs. forge aluminum pistons







in a vehicle...the forge aluminum works better because it is better material....lighter and overall better...and the cast iron...are just cheaply made to bring down the price of motorcycles, cars, and trucks....

it all comes down too who uses cheaper material..the cheaper the material the crappier the performance...because the efficiency level of different materials will determent the overall performance of any product...

Isin't this total bull****?

Cost of materials in processor making is minimal. I am quite sure both use best possible materials. What might differ is that one or another has better manufacturing process but surely one doesn't use cheaper material to cut costs.


----------



## adramalech707

i am not just talking about cpu's but like every bit of the laptop overall....if anything say like a heatsink isn't as great as someone else because it doesn't use enough copper or what not then wouldn't it be bad material.... or use silver thermal/ceramic paste then just run of the mill junk??? also better fans....


----------



## SpammisT

Asus.

Have you guys seen those Asus laptops? BEAST!


----------



## Aaroman

Asus. I am biased though. i had an HP that was pure garbage


----------



## BenRK

I, personally, would go Asus, if only to avoid the bloatware HP puts on their computers. Not to mention I personally like more hard drive space, regardless of read speed.


----------



## nolimits882000

I wouldn't go with HP for heat reasons. Laptops tend to die and motherboards are shot... Not happy with HP...


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

just picked up an Asus G50V-A2 from a recent college grad (Computer Science major, like myself) through a transaction where we met on Ebay and then paid outside of Ebay with only Paypal. Got it for $550, totally worth it. This lappy rocks!

you might be able to pick up an Asus G1s the same way i did on Ebay...Solid laptop that i used to run before i decided to upgrade. I see them going on Ebay for like $200-$400 lately...

I've used HPs before, and i have nothing against them. I just think Asus gives you more bang for the buck, performance wise...


----------



## pippolo

In my office during the last years we bought mainly Asus laptop. We never had any heat issues or other with them. Also the asus support was ok (we need it for some repairs, caused usually by damage due to stupidity of my colleagues).

The only other 5 notebook not asus that we bought (3 HP and 2 Acer) caused a lot of trouble. All of them broken (by themselves, due to MB and HD failures) several time during the 2 years of warranty. We never will buy another HP or Acer notebook.

My antipathy vs HP and Acer is mainly caused by the bad experience with the support of the 2 brands. In Italy the HP support is very poor and the Acer's is virtually absent.
Probably in US is different and the HP or Acer support is very good. I don't know.
But regarding the HP poor quality, I can confirm it.


----------

